# Cosa ne pensate di questi tipi?



## Mari' (17 Luglio 2010)

CANADA/ LE IMMAGINI
In campo spunta lo streaker 
ma in meta ci va la sicurezza


:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (17 Luglio 2010)

Che non ha un bel culo...farebbe bene a coprirsi:carneval::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (17 Luglio 2010)

A me fa ridere la polizia che li rincorre :rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (17 Luglio 2010)

PS I veri criminali sono altrove


----------



## Micia (17 Luglio 2010)

bah...non fanno danno se non sorridere...
non ha un fisico che mi piace eppero':mrgreen:


----------



## Lettrice (17 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> bah...non fanno danno se non sorridere...
> non ha un fisico che mi piace eppero':mrgreen:


La stazza pesante non mi dispiace... pero' ci vuole un poco di definizione muscolare:carneval:


----------



## Mari' (17 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *La stazza pesante non mi dispiace*... pero' ci vuole un poco di definizione muscolare:carneval:


Pesante quanto questo? :mexican:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAPVv8kiPnU



La prima volta che vidi/vedemmo questo spot eravamo seduti a tavola a cenare :rotfl::rotfl: per poco non sputati tutto sul tavolo :carneval: :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (17 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pesante quanto questo? :mexican:
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAPVv8kiPnU
> ...


Ewwww... decisamente no:unhappy:


----------



## Abigail (17 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> CANADA/ LE IMMAGINI
> In campo spunta lo streaker
> ma in meta ci va la sicurezza
> 
> ...


Bel culo:mexican:


----------



## Amoremio (19 Luglio 2010)

troppo tondo :unhappy:


----------



## brugola (19 Luglio 2010)

che chiapponi marmorei :mexican:


----------

